# pics



## savian (Aug 29, 2002)

Here are some pics of some of the kids.  If the pics are cut off the wife was trying to take the pics in the dark.     This is my Mexican Bloodleg.


----------



## savian (Aug 29, 2002)

2nd  Brazillian giant pink birdeater


----------



## savian (Aug 29, 2002)

3rd is Goliath pinkfoot.


----------



## savian (Aug 29, 2002)

My little girl.  B Smithi


----------



## savian (Aug 29, 2002)

Yukatan Black


----------



## savian (Aug 29, 2002)

My wifes Sri Lankan orn.


----------



## savian (Aug 29, 2002)

I will post some other members of the family later.  Hope you liked them.


----------



## The_Phantom (Aug 29, 2002)

*cool fotoes*

NICE SPIDERS !!!!! WOW ! 

P.S. I insist U find out where ure avtars r from !!:?


----------



## ACoopBB24 (Aug 29, 2002)

*WOW*

hey great pics... give more if u have 'em


----------



## Botar (Aug 29, 2002)

Awesome.   What is the substrate mix you've got the Goliath on?


----------



## Vayu Son (Aug 29, 2002)

*><*

looks like popcorn and mixed oats...

or could just be accentuated by a bright flash in total darkness.

or it could be YOUR MOM.



 -V


----------



## savian (Aug 30, 2002)

The sub is vermiculite and potting soil.  What's the your mother thing about Vayu Son?


----------



## Botar (Aug 30, 2002)

Thank you.  You've got some beautiful T's... only in this forum would a comment like that be acceptable.


----------



## Vayu Son (Aug 30, 2002)

*><*

its nothing insulting, ive just found human flesh to be an appropriate sacrifice to the more aggressive of the ones we keep.
female flesh is particularly fatty/nutritional, and the odor seems to please the pokeys.


 -V


----------



## earthVSspider (Aug 30, 2002)

*re*

awesome pics, keep em coming;P =D ;P


----------



## Mendi (Aug 31, 2002)

You've got yourself some *beautiful tarantulas* there


----------



## davey_pink (Oct 3, 2005)

great pics i like to see more.... :clap:


----------



## Jaygnar (Oct 3, 2005)

Great pics.  
Please sir, I'd like to have some more.-Oliver Twist


----------



## Beardo (Oct 3, 2005)

Uhh....guys....this thread is more than 3 years old. You might wanna check the dates before you reply to threads from now on lol.


----------

